# Glory hole build need more gain



## Wesleychef (May 17, 2020)

I just finished my first non kit pedal.  I built about 5 kits so far this is my fist PCb build where I ordered all the parts .   Any way it works great. But I am trying to get about 25% more gain out of the pedal .  I read I can increase the drive pot but I have to order a new one etc. what resistor can I change to get more gain .? can . I add an led in series  with the clipping diodes to get more gain ? what would this do ? Thanks


----------



## SteveScott (May 17, 2020)

Increasing the value of R7 will produce more gain.  Try different values to get what you're looking for.  I like it at 1.2m.


----------



## Wesleychef (May 17, 2020)

I’ll try that thanks


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (May 17, 2020)

Going to 1.2M increases gain substantially.  You might want to try going in 2x steps until you get enough gain.  You may also want to reduce C10 if you like using the HI-CUT switch.  You can reduce R17 if you want to get Q1 to saturate.


----------



## Wesleychef (May 17, 2020)

Also how come this works?   Just trying to understand what does what With  the pedals


----------



## Wesleychef (May 17, 2020)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Going to 1.2M increases gain substantially.  You might want to try going in 2x steps until you get enough gain.  You may also want to reduce C10 if you like using the HI-CUT switch.  You can reduce R17 if you want to get Q1 to saturate.


 Why would be the difference in sound doing these  diffrent mods .. What I am looking for is to retain the sound of the pedal but incress the gain like 25-40% so at super low bedroom volumes I get a decent sound


----------



## SteveScott (May 17, 2020)

Wesleychef said:


> Why would be the difference in sound doing these  diffrent mods .. What I am looking for is to retain the sound of the pedal but incress the gain like 25-40% so at super low bedroom volumes I get a decent sound







Check this out. Explains why it works.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (May 17, 2020)

Increasing R7 lets you turn the DRIVE up to 11.  If you use the HI-CUT switch in the "cut" position, then increasing R7 will also reduce the treble content unless you reduce C10 by the same proportion.  If you leave the HI-CUT switch in the "no cut" position, then C10 is out of the circuit and doesn't matter.  For what you're trying to accomplish, just leave R17 as-is.

Are you using this pedal to overdrive your amp?


----------



## Wesleychef (May 17, 2020)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Increasing R7 lets you turn the DRIVE up to 11.  If you use the HI-CUT switch in the "cut" position, then increasing R7 will also reduce the treble content unless you reduce C10 by the same proportion.  If you leave the HI-CUT switch in the "no cut" position, then C10 is out of the circuit and doesn't matter.  For what you're trying to accomplish, just leave R17 as-is.
> 
> Are you using this pedal to overdrive your amp?


No I don’t think so . I typically use a boaster  to get “actuall overdrive” I have a Marshall origin FYI. Trying to have the glory hole volume at unity or a touch above . on this pedal and I guess clip the pedal . So I can get some clipping at lower volumes so wife does not kill
Me from having amp to loud when she is home .  Ad I will not use high cut switch


----------



## Wesleychef (May 17, 2020)




----------



## Wesleychef (May 17, 2020)

I put a switch in got 220 and 1 m .. well funny story the big reason why I need more gain is a cable I just made had a short in it .. and was make my single really quiet .. any way mod works well thanks for the help guys .. not I can get some creamy tones at super low volume


----------



## Ben Love (Nov 21, 2020)

Wesleychef said:


> View attachment 4427


I've been modifying my Glory Hole, and I put a 470K in R7, but what you did here is genius! 220K and 1M, I might try this out if I build it again.


----------



## yazooligan (Aug 31, 2022)

I took a lot of inspiration from this thread in doing my own mods to the Glory Hole. Just want to thank you guys for the _boost, _lol.


----------

